# Hai!



## vangenie (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey everybody!

My name is Leonard Schwarz, I'm 16 and I was born and raised in Germany {still being raised actually}. I worked as a graphic artist for quite some time now, while my big hobby always has been music. I started playing piano in elementary school and pretty soon discovered GarageBand on my father's Powerbook, which soon was swapped for Logic Pro. I expanded my equipment over the years and now I'm attending a School with a focus on arts, planning to become a sound designer and a composer one day. I actually already write some music {sometimes even commercially, who would've guessed that} but I recently realized how bad my skills suck. :D

So, I'm here now to learn from the pros and learn more! This seems like a great board and I hope I can add my two cents to this community!

Greetz!


----------



## johan25 (Feb 12, 2011)

welcome and have fun


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to VI Leonard - enjoy the forum!


----------

